# Parentheses Fuzz V2



## K Pedals (Feb 29, 2020)

This thing turned out pretty good...
Used one of those new matte blacks from Tayda...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 29, 2020)

Looks great!  Using a black knob for the clipping switch really give this pedal a distinctive appearance.


----------



## Barry (Feb 29, 2020)

Nice, really dig those knobs against the black


----------



## OmarJenkins (Apr 2, 2020)

What did you use for the LED spot under the diodes on the right side? I've tried LEDs but they are working.


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 2, 2020)

OmarJenkins said:


> What did you use for the LED spot under the diodes on the right side? I've tried LEDs but they are working.


Just a red led


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks good as always man!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 3, 2020)

Nice build ! And I just notice the new silkscreen !!! Very classy nice job pedalpcb ^^


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey waiiiiiit a minute.... Tayda is now powder coating 1590xx enclosures ? Is this new? Or was it just the 1590dd


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 3, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Hey waiiiiiit a minute.... Tayda is now powder coating 1590xx enclosures ? Is this new? Or was it just the 1590dd


Yep...
It’s kinda new...
They started a week or two ago...


----------



## ericwood (Apr 4, 2020)

What GE diodes did you go with? I'm about to do an order for parts for another one of these and am trying to get that dang octave working


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 5, 2020)

ericwood said:


> What GE diodes did you go with? I'm about to do an order for parts for another one of these and am trying to get that dang octave working


D9K with matched forward voltage...


----------



## UnusedPortion (May 13, 2020)

For the 2P4T rotary switch, where are the 4 positions, relative to a clock dial, do they start at 9 o'clock and end at 3 o'clock, or somewhere in between?  Trying to plan for the position labels.


----------



## K Pedals (May 13, 2020)

UnusedPortion said:


> For the 2P4T rotary switch, where are the 4 positions, relative to a clock dial, do they start at 9 o'clock and end at 3 o'clock, or somewhere in between?  Trying to plan for the position labels.


It just depends on how you set the knob...
I always do mine where the first position is 12:00
Then 1:30 3:00 4:30
So about 1 1/2 hours on a clock but they can start wherever you set the knob


----------



## UnusedPortion (May 13, 2020)

Thanks a lot, K Pedals!


----------



## UnusedPortion (May 13, 2020)

One thing isn't making sense though.  The two pins in the middle would limit you to two possible orientations for the switch.  Does the rotary switch have another mechanism for allowing you to set the positions?


----------



## K Pedals (May 13, 2020)

UnusedPortion said:


> One thing isn't making sense though.  The two pins in the middle would limit you to two possible orientations for the switch.  Does the rotary switch have another mechanism for allowing you to set the positions?
> 
> View attachment 4346


no just the way you actually tighten the knob down on the shaft allows you to set the position


----------



## UnusedPortion (May 13, 2020)

LOL, OK.  I didn't think of that!


----------

